# UT turkey hunters



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I got into a discussion recently with someone about turkey hunting traditions and expertise in UT. So, it got me wondering about that....

Here's a question, to be answered anonymously:

How many turkeys have you killed in Utah?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

hawglips said:


> How many turkeys have you killed in Utah?


Not enough . . . 

Voted.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

12.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

1, the only time I have been turkey hunting I called a decent tom to 30 yards and smacked him with the Winchester! The past two season I have not hunted turkeys due to babies being born and a death in the family. I am excited for next spring to get back out.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Good to see I'm not the only goose egg...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The Moroni folks have killed Millions


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've kilt turkeys in 7 different Utah counties and all on public ground. More than one turkey in several counties. Some good counties left. The thing that's great about Utah turkeys is the extreme diversity in habitat.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

13 for me


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never kept track of how many. 
That one made me think.........
Been hunting turkey's since '86. 
Still enjoy talking with them.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> The thing that's great about Utah turkeys is the extreme diversity in habitat.


I love hunting turkeys in Utah. Partly because it's so different than my home area, but the wildness and magnitude of it holds a special allure for me.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

NVDuckin said:


> Good to see I'm not the only goose egg...


I'm in that same club. I've called them in on more than one occasion. I have had eyes on a few. The problem for me is...me. I always seem to do something dumb like the following:
1. Setting up in a place that feels like I'm hidden but the turkeys seem to see me and either take off or won't come into range.
2. My back starts to hurt so I stand up. I haven't heard turkeys in a while so I stand up. When I do, the turkeys weren't that far away, see me stand up, and take off. This has happened to me twice. You think I would have learned by now.
3. Leaving your phone on. I had two toms coming up to where I was at. I'm calling. They are responding. I can hear them moving through the brush up to the little meadow that I've got my decoys in. Then an alarm on my phone goes off and I can't turn it off in time. That's me being dumb.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Iv only been hunting Turkeys for 7 years but, I'v killed one every year that I'v hunted them. So, I'v killed 7 turkeys.

All out of the same area..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've killed two. In both instances I was just driving around and got out and whacked a tom I saw off the side of the road. I want to actually outsmart one and call one in now.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I've killed two. In both instances I was just driving around and got out and whacked a tom I saw off the side of the road. I want to actually outsmart one and call one in now.


If you do that, you'll get hooked.... proceed with caution. :smile:

The first time I hunted turkeys in UT was in 2000. Between then and now I've batted .731 (turkeys per days afield). Of those killed, .789 of them were killed coming to the call (no dekes). It's a beautiful sport - and I enjoy it best when it's played cat and mouse, trying to trick him into coming in to the call.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> If you do that, you'll get hooked.... proceed with caution. :smile:
> 
> The first time I hunted turkeys in UT was in 2000. Between then and now I've batted .731 (turkeys per days afield). Of those killed, .789 of them were killed coming to the call (no dekes). It's a beautiful sport - and I enjoy it best when it's played cat and mouse, trying to trick him into coming in to the call.


Yup! 
Added pleasure can be had when that bird out smarts you and you continue the pursuit of that specific bird. Finally getting that smart old Tom you have chased for days...or weeks...is the ultimate satisfaction, the ultimate hunt. It doesn't always happen because you often times shoot the first bird that comes right in, I hope you all get a chance to hunt a smart old bird or two during your life.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> Yup!
> Added pleasure can be had when that bird out smarts you and you continue the pursuit of that specific bird. Finally getting that smart old Tom you have chased for days...or weeks...is the ultimate satisfaction, the ultimate hunt. It doesn't always happen because you often times shoot the first bird that comes right in, I hope you all get a chance to hunt a smart old bird or two during your life.


I find the hunt quickly gets personal. The time spent scouting trying to locate their general area, then the time spent patterning them. (usually through failed attempts for me), trying to outguess him, the early morning twilight hikes up into the mountains to set up on that one dang bird your sure is going to come through a certain way.....

Yup, for me, it gets personal real quick, and very addictive :mrgreen:

A tom isn't like an elk or buck deer, but when you hear him gobble in the morning gray light , it's like getting hit with a bolt of electricity. Gets my blood going every time.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm up to 7 I believe. My grandfather, father and I started chasing them about 20 years ago in Utah, just as something to do and I was too young to hunt. It took us a number of years to figure out where they liked to hang out, how to affectively set up, PATIENCE, and calling (which still is something I wish to improve on). But to echo what has been said, once you get a bird coming into your setup with you calling to that specific bird... oh baby, not much is better. Probably my favorite hunt to get ready for each year, and yes, I love to chase big bucks and bulls.


----------

